# Automator/Services : mise à jour du menu contextuel



## kriso (21 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis sous Lion et j'ai un peu cafouillé avec mon dossier "Services".
Je voudrais le vider (ça c'est facile ) mais aussi mettre à jour le menu contextuel et là je bloque.
Même quand je supprime le dossier "Services" tous les liens qui se trouvent dans le menu contextuel sont encore là.
Sinon, c'est possible de changer l'emplacement de ce dossier "Services" ?

Merci pour l'aide ! 

... Et mes Meilleurs Voeux !!!


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Décembre 2011)

Préférences Système > Clavier > Raccourcis clavier > Services (dans la colonne de gauche)

Décocher ce que tu ne veux plus voir parmi la liste de droite ou cliquer sur "Réglages par défaut".


----------



## kriso (21 Décembre 2011)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Préférences Système > Clavier > Raccourcis clavier > Services (dans la colonne de gauche)
> 
> Décocher ce que tu ne veux plus voir parmi la liste de droite ou cliquer sur "Réglages par défaut".



OK Merci 
Peut-on déplacer le dossier "Services" ?


----------



## bompi (22 Décembre 2011)

C'est-à-dire ? C'est un dossier créé et utilisé par le système ; le déplacer serait malvenu !
Pour quelle raison voudrais-tu le déplacer ?


----------



## kriso (22 Décembre 2011)

bompi a dit:


> C'est-à-dire ? C'est un dossier créé et utilisé par le système ; le déplacer serait malvenu !
> Pour quelle raison voudrais-tu le déplacer ?



Parce qu'il se trouve dans Bibliothèque qui est lui-même caché.
Donc quand je voulais ouvrir un fichier service avec Automator déjà ouvert, je n'arrivais pas. Il fallait que je cherche d'abord le fichier (avec la touche Alt+Aller...) et le faire ouvrir par Automator. L'inverse n'était pas possible.
Franchement Apple, il y a des fois... 

Ceci dit j'ai créé un alias et ça marche aussi 

Bonnes Fêtes !


----------



## bompi (23 Décembre 2011)

Apple a décidé de rendre le dossier bibliothèque caché pour éviter que des personnes peu techniciennes ne virent par malchance/mégarde/fatalité ce dossier ou ceux qu'il contient.
Il est très facile de le rendre visible :
	
	



```
chflags nohidden ~/Library
```
C'est prudent de la part d'Apple. Frustrant d'un côté, mais pas incontournable (la preuve) et les utilisateurs un peu avancés savent qu'avec le Terminal ils accèdent à tout...


----------



## kriso (24 Décembre 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Apple a décidé de rendre le dossier bibliothèque caché pour éviter que des personnes peu techniciennes ne virent par malchance/mégarde/fatalité ce dossier ou ceux qu'il contient.
> Il est très facile de le rendre visible :
> 
> 
> ...


 
OK merci pour l'instruction


----------

